# [bluetooth] Fallo al compilar bluez [solucionado]

## chaim

Al actualizar el sistema quiere compilar bluez y esto es lo que me sale:

```

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2745:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  634:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2/temp/build.log'

```

Alguna idea? Decidme que datos puedo poner..

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Pega por favor un poco mas del log. Lo relevante está inmediatamente antes de lo que has pegado que no indica absolutamente nada mas que "emake failed".

Salud!

----------

## chaim

He copiado el log en pastebin

http://pastebin.com/m73c9d5c1

Saludos y gracias

----------

## Coghan

 *Quote:*   

> libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libogg.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libogg.la'

 

Según este bug la versión del paquete media-libs/libogg-1.1.4 no crea el archivo /usr/lib/libogg.la, motivo del error que tienes al compilar net-wireless/bluez. Sin embargo la versión anterior 1.1.3 si que lo instala. Podrías añadir una entrada a este bug para avisar de que también falla con bluez y que lo arreglen, mientras tanto podrías enmascarar la versión 1.1.4 y continuar instalando.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libogg.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libogg.la' 
> 
> Según este bug la versión del paquete media-libs/libogg-1.1.4 no crea el archivo /usr/lib/libogg.la, motivo del error que tienes al compilar net-wireless/bluez. Sin embargo la versión anterior 1.1.3 si que lo instala. Podrías añadir una entrada a este bug para avisa de que también falla con bluez y que lo arreglen, mientras tanto podrías enmascarar la versión 1.1.4 y continuar instalando.

 

Por lo tanto, tendria que hacer esto:

```
shell# emerge -C libogg

shell# echo "media-libs/libogg-1.1.4" > /etc/portage/package.mask  # enmascaramos

shell# emerge -vp libogg  # verificas que sea la 1.1.3

shell#  emerge libogg  # la emergemos

shell# emerge bluez
```

----------

## chaim

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libogg.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libogg.la' 
> 
> Según este bug la versión del paquete media-libs/libogg-1.1.4 no crea el archivo /usr/lib/libogg.la, motivo del error que tienes al compilar net-wireless/bluez. Sin embargo la versión anterior 1.1.3 si que lo instala. Podrías añadir una entrada a este bug para avisar de que también falla con bluez y que lo arreglen, mientras tanto podrías enmascarar la versión 1.1.4 y continuar instalando.

 

Ok. ya está solucinado y puesto el aviso del bug.

----------

